# NES Mini Hacked to Play 60 Games



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 7, 2017)

A YouTuber named ARCADERU uploaded a video showing a NESMini Softmodded to play 60 games instead of the Default 30 that comes installed in it





He also sold it on eBay

EDIT

Found the Source of this. Looks like the Original Author of this is someone called MadMonkey


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's the procedure, somewhat: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/01/hackers-unlock-nes-classic-upload-new-games-via-usb-cable/
But we need someone to make a guide. And i really need to pick one up before Nintendo introduces a refresh that's been patched.

I think someone can easily make a prebuilt image that we can simply download from wherever it is hosted then reflash our NES Minis in just a couple steps.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 7, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Here's the procedure, somewhat: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/01/hackers-unlock-nes-classic-upload-new-games-via-usb-cable/
> But we need someone to make a guide. And i really need to pick one up before Nintendo introduces a refresh that's been patched.
> 
> I think someone can easily make a prebuilt image that we can simply download from wherever it is hosted then reflash our NES Minis in just a couple steps.


Found a guide on Reddit. Posted it in OP


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 7, 2017)

English: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hakchi2-nes-mini-very-simple-pimp-tool.456256/


----------



## heron (Jan 7, 2017)

I was fortunate to grab a mini over the cyber monday sale. 
I have been waiting for this to happen! Until more details on how to softmod this with 100% success rate, I will wait.
Do not want to brick the system during flashing the rom.


----------



## j0hnnyj0hns (Jan 7, 2017)

Can you load every single NES game onto a NES MINI? Is there enough space (Megabytes, Gigabytes)


----------



## heron (Jan 7, 2017)

j0hnnyj0hns said:


> Can you load every single NES game onto a NES MINI? Is there enough space (Megabytes, Gigabytes)



No one knows at the moment. The op said he loaded 60 new games + the default 30.
He also said the internal storage ram is around 1024kb?


----------



## j0hnnyj0hns (Jan 7, 2017)

That's still not bad 90 games instead of just 30.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 7, 2017)

heron said:


> No one knows at the moment. The op said he loaded 60 new games + the default 30.
> He also said the internal storage ram is around 1024kb?


NES games are around 1mb and the game saves should be a bit less. Maybe we can get 500 games on these things, IDK.

Me, I'll load all the games I'm familiar with (though anything with the Zapper won't work) along with the most recommended games.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 7, 2017)

The complete NES romset is 237 MB according to pwsincd, the biggest single game is Action 52 at 2 MB (unfortunately with its custom mapper, so not emulated by the New Nintendo Raspberry Pi), everything else should be a half MB or less


----------



## Exaltys (Jan 7, 2017)

At this point, if you're using ROMs, might as well just get a Raspberry Pi.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2017)

Exaltys said:


> At this point, if you're using ROMs, might as well just get a Raspberry Pi.



Provided people know how to set them up.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jan 7, 2017)

wow !! im getting one of these now


----------



## heron (Jan 7, 2017)

Is this safe? Will this brick my mini?
I own a retro pi3, This mini is purely for the chasis and menu theme which a lot of people adore.
In addition, it's an official product by nintendo.
Having a way to load more games now just makes the system even more desirable.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 7, 2017)

Might have to pick up one now.  Probably not reselling it after modding it.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jan 7, 2017)

kingraa777 said:


> wow !! im getting one of these now


Good luck trying to find one xD they are super mega rare and EXPENSIVE atm... lets wait until they release a lot of NES Classic mini, as of now... we can only wait :v


----------



## heron (Jan 7, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> Good luck trying to find one xD they are super mega rare and EXPENSIVE atm... lets wait until they release a lot of NES Classic mini, as of now... we can only wait :v



My friend said Feb in the USA, more units will arrived to Bestbuy. (he is the store manager)


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 7, 2017)

Exaltys said:


> At this point, if you're using ROMs, might as well just get a Raspberry Pi.


It's just not the same.


----------

